# Wtf!...? Another Obama Nominee...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sick of this sh*t...



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I see a pattern here....maybe???? :smt082

:vom::vom::vom::vom::vom::vom:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is why BO wants the (so-called) rich to pay more in taxes, because all his people cgeated the Gov't out of money.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

It's amazing to me... simply amazing.

Instead of sending useless bags of tea to Washington to make a statement... we need to start sending nooses.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

My Dad always said you're known by the company you keep. and we see who he wants to be in company with. People that can't seem to get their taxes filed out right. Makes me wonder about some of the Big O's returns. :smt012:smt011


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They will undoubtedly recover the taxes paid several times over.

It is nice to know our new leading bureaucrats are honest, upstanding, intelligent people with all the skills necessary to manage extroardinarily large dollar amounts for the benefit of the people as proven by their past performance. :smt078


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nobody picking up the connections to the corrupt politics of Illinois yet? Seriously. Allegations were there long before the "chosen one" made the National spotlight and then continued during and since his elevation to "exhaulted one". Now ALL these nominees are being revealed to have the SAME kinds of "misunderstandings and accidental oversights". Let's just see how leniant the IRS would be to we peons if we claimed all of these same kinds of "oversights". Politics of change my A$$.

It's beyond time for the sheeple to take back their government. One way or another. LibTards and Socialists will run what's left of out freedoms underfoot if allowed to continue to be in power.

"A government big enough to give you all you want is strong enough to take all you have." Thomas Jefferson

GM CEO..............I'm just sayin'.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Personally, I find this one far less of a problem than Daschle. $7000 isn't anywhere close to $140,000, they filed the amended returns promptly and announced it themselves instead of being outed, and it sounds to me like a large portion of this would be from the confusion over whether the mortgage was deductible or not. All around, it sounds like they were honestly trying to fix the situation.

I place the blame on the complexity of the tax code for this one...I just finished figuring out and fixing two years of screwed up returns over deductible confusion myself. :smt076 Too bad we can't or won't go to a flat percentage...

KG


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.scrappleface.com/?p=3226

*Obama Plan Has Already Boosted IRS Tax Collections*

(2009-01-31) - In office less than two weeks, President Barack Obama has already increased tax receipts at the U.S. Treasury with an innovative plan to get tax-dodgers to pay up, in full, immediately.

"The president's plan is simple but ingenious," said White House spokesman Robert Gibbs, "He targets wealthy individuals who filed inaccurate tax forms, cheating the government out of tens of thousands of dollars. Then he just nominates them for cabinet positions. They suddenly see the error of their ways, and they cut checks for the full amount owed, plus interest."

In the month of January alone, Mr. Obama has forced Timothy Geithner, former president of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, to cough up $43,000 he owed the IRS, and former Sen. Tom Daschle to pay off his $128,000 tax obligation. Mr. Geithner will put his tax-paying experience to good use, overseeing the IRS as Secretary of the Treasury. Mr. Daschle hopes his recently-good behavior will garner Senate confirmation as the next Secretary of the Health and Human Services.

"With the IRS underfunded as it is," said Mr. Gibbs, "this collection method is much more efficient than dispatching field agents. Arresting these men, or compelling them to pay penalties would take years, and make them feel bad about themselves. The president's method not only gets more money to the government to help our economy, but provides a self-esteem boost by giving these wealthy men important-sounding titles."

The Obama administration will reportedly expand the program by creating hundreds, perhaps thousands, of additional cabinet posts, available to any rich person willing to "fess up and settle up" with the IRS.

:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Personally, I find this one far less of a problem than Daschle. $7000 isn't anywhere close to $140,000, they filed the amended returns promptly and announced it themselves instead of being outed, and it sounds to me like a large portion of this would be from the confusion over whether the mortgage was deductible or not. All around, it sounds like they were honestly trying to fix the situation.
> 
> *I place the blame on the complexity of the tax code for this one*...I just finished figuring out and fixing two years of screwed up returns over deductible confusion myself. :smt076 Too bad we can't or won't go to a flat percentage...
> 
> KG


Come on man, these people make enough money to get their taxes done professionally. Tim Geitner, aka Turbotax Tim, can't afford to have someone do his taxes? For Hells sake, I have someone do my taxes!! I don't make anywhere near what they do. Tax code shmax code, these people tried to pull a fast one, and got busted, well not busted, they got pampered, and asked politely to pay back the Gov't for their um...mistakes. Like was said earlier, if one of the lowly citizens tried that, all you'd here is the clicking of cuffs. Do you think this would have ever come to light has she not gotten the nod for a cabinet position? Probably not. Same with Turbotax Tim and 4-5 others that faded away into the mist.

Zhur


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Come on man, these people make enough money to get their taxes done professionally. Tim Geitner, aka Turbotax Tim, can't afford to have someone do his taxes? For Hells sake, I have someone do my taxes!! I don't make anywhere near what they do. Tax code shmax code, these people tried to pull a fast one, and got busted, well not busted, they got pampered, and asked politely to pay back the Gov't for their um...mistakes. Like was said earlier, if one of the lowly citizens tried that, all you'd here is the clicking of cuffs. Do you think this would have ever come to light has she not gotten the nod for a cabinet position? Probably not. Same with Turbotax Tim and 4-5 others that faded away into the mist.
> 
> Zhur


At least for me, regardless of how much I may eventually make (currently a student), I would find it galling to pay someone money to tell me how much money I owe the government. It's not a question of whether I can afford it. Is it just to have a tax code so complicated that you're expected to have to hire a professional to figure it out for you?

KG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Doesn't surprise me. Just wonder how much poop we the people are willing to eat before we wake up. The irony is that these same turds thought GW was evil incarnate and could do no right. Give me a break. This guy and his ilk are truely dispicable people.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

kg333 said:


> At least for me, regardless of how much I may eventually make (currently a student), I would find it galling to pay someone money to tell me how much money I owe the government. It's not a question of whether I can afford it. Is it just to have a tax code so complicated that you're expected to have to hire a professional to figure it out for you?
> 
> KG


To your point, if you don't make as much as they do, there's no need for you to pay someone to do your taxes. Probably because you aren't trying to "hide" your money in any one of a bazillion tax shelters and stuff. Don't get me wrong, it should be much more simple than it is, but the facts of the matter are, that it isn't, and currently, it's the law to pay what you owe. If these idiots can't do it themselves, then they should pay someone to do it for them so they meet their legal obligations, as should we all (meet our legal obligations).

I remember when a simple 1040EZ form did the trick. Then I got out of college, bought a house, got married and thats where the interest from school loans, deductions on homes and other things started coming into play. So, it does (or can) reach a point where paying someone $120.00 to do my taxes properly saves me about 3-5 hours of headaches and frustration as well as a possibility of making a mistake. So, in that case, it's well worth it to pay someone to do my taxes.

In the case of these idiots, they're already part of the Gov't, and they make a metric shart-ton more than many of us here and they can't meet their legal obligations to pay what they owe? That's what I was getting at, not that you should have to pay someone to do your taxes if they're simple, or that the tax code shouldn't change. It's just that currently, it is the way it is, and that's what we're all responsible for, so until it changes, they might want to consider paying someone to do their taxes, or a more likely senario, they should stop trying to cheat on their taxes. I pay, my wife pays, the guy down the street pays, I'm sure you pay... they should pay, and by pay I mean on both ends, if they don't pay their taxes, they should PAY the penalty that the average Joe would pay, not get a few weeks to fix it so they can be nominated.

Zhur


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Why do you think liberal democrats dont mind high taxes? They dont pay them anyway!!!!!!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

If this was one of Bush's incumbents, much less 2 or 3 and counting, youda heard it from the rooftops for decades.

Oh that soooooo totally tears it....

*SEND IN THE TACTICAL DAMN BUNNIES!*

:smt076


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm definitely not an Obama-lover, but come on guys. I work for an accounting firm, and trust me, some of these returns are not your average returns. I've seen returns between 100-200 pages long and that is just federal. I may have missed it, but I don't see anywhere in the article where it stated she did the returns herself. Besides, we're constantly getting clients where we find errors other professional accountants made. This is very common. I just didn't see anything that an honest person couldn't make. Just my $.02


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

mels95yj said:


> I'm definitely not an Obama-lover, but come on guys. I work for an accounting firm, and trust me, some of these returns are not your average returns. I've seen returns between 100-200 pages long and that is just federal. I may have missed it, but I don't see anywhere in the article where it stated she did the returns herself. Besides, we're constantly getting clients where we find errors other professional accountants made. This is very common. I just didn't see anything that an honest person couldn't make. Just my $.02


Have you ever been through an IRS audit...? I have... There's a difference here plain and simple. I'm quite sure Obama's nominees didn't go through what I went through. And I surly wasn't given the head job at the Treasury Dept for my mistakes.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 JS. Used to be a time in American history were the mere appearance of impropriety was enough to ruin your career. With this group it goes beyond suspicion directly to caught red handed and everyone shrugs and says isn't that wonderful. The only thing that really surprises me is this actually makes the news. You'd figure with the current love fest for this administration this kind of thing would be swept under the rug. Not sure if this further demonstrates their incompetance for not keeping it quiet or arrogance for not caring if we know or not. If wide spread tax evasion isn't a big deal among our leading Federal officials then I wonder what is. Especially for jobs were that is their main focus. What's next? Soilent Green?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like to me yall are Political profiling, thats Politics.


----------

